
Why I’d Love to Be a College Student Again - bello
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Education/CalTech-Visit
======
kafkaesq
For all those "trapped" on the academic treadmill, take heart.

Once you've been caught in the rather more insidious honeytrap of industry
(which may seem to offer enough money to anesthetize yourself in return for
what takes out of you... at the cost of, if not outright controlling, severely
warping the horizons of what you'll be learning) -- the drudgery of the ivory
tower, if still not automatically worth the negative tradeoffs -- definitely
merits a second look.

